# 16/22 mm Clear tubing for external filiters



## sanj (15 Apr 2010)

I am looking to replace the tubing on three of my external filters(eheim 2080 and 2x tetratec 1200s). I was wondering whether other people use clear tubing and where did they purchase it from. I have seen some on Aquaessentials, but it is 16/19mm so half the thickness of what is used in eheims. I am guessing that the standard 16/22 is used for a reason and i suspect that is because it does not kink easily. Does anyone use 16/19 tubing and have they found it rigid enough not to kink? I guess the other option could be to use ant kink attatchements.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2010)

Hey Sanj, check http://www.kiowa.co.uk under PVC hose


----------



## sanj (15 Apr 2010)

Thanks Steve,

have you used this before? Seems very good, right dimensions, pvc, food grade and much cheaper!


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2010)

Yep.  I use it on my EX1200 at the mo (16/22mm).  It's perhaps not as stiff as eheim tubing, but doesn't kink too easily.  I bought about 15m of it to use to syphon one of my old big tanks.


----------



## sanj (15 Apr 2010)

Ive ordered 20m.  Thanks for that link. 

i might puchase some anti kink attatchments from AE or somewhere.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2010)

Ive used them before, very good.  Will definitely use them again 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Ive used them before, very good.  Will definitely use them again
> 
> Sam



Yep, I think it was you I got the link off Sam


----------



## sanj (16 Apr 2010)

Im off work today, but the hose has arrived at my work place and i only put an order in yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2010)

That's good going!  I waited a good week for my later order but I wasn't in a hurry so no real problem, probably just didn't have it in stock, they were much better the first time.

Bargain prices too.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (29 Oct 2010)

Just ordered 10m of this for my two tanks I'll be taking to the London Art Gallery on Wed 3rd Nov.  

I hope it arrives in time!


----------



## sanj (25 May 2011)

Hmm i dont think they do the right hosing anymore>


----------



## Bobtastic (25 May 2011)

Is this not the right stuff?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (25 May 2011)

Does it not get covered in algae?


----------



## sanj (25 May 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Is this not the right stuff?



Oh yeah! Thanks. I was looking under hose size and missed it for some reason...it was quite late.

However I would actually advise people against this hose if they are expecting it to remain clear under water. I bought 50m of this last year and use it on my filters and as a hose for water changing. 

For the latter purpose it is absolutely fine, but the former, well it is also fine if you dont mind *opaque white *hoses because that is the colour it goes.

It is relatively cheap though.


----------



## Ben C (18 Jan 2014)

Any further reports on this hosing long term, or anywhere else to buy clear 16/22 hosing from? 
Thanks all
Ben


----------



## Alastair (18 Jan 2014)

Ben C said:


> Any further reports on this hosing long term, or anywhere else to buy clear 16/22 hosing from?
> Thanks all
> Ben


Yup. A seller on ebay sells 16/22 cheap ben


----------



## sanj (20 Jan 2014)

Even Eheim hose goes a funny opaque colour under water after some time. I am not sure there is a hose that stays permanently clear, apart from detritus build up.

Anyone?


----------



## Alastair (20 Jan 2014)

sanj said:


> Even Eheim hose goes a funny opaque colour under water after some time. I am not sure there is a hose that stays permanently clear, apart from detritus build up.
> 
> Anyone?



I agree sanj. Any ive used have all done it. The only tube ive used that has kept clear but unfortunately is green is the jbl hose.


----------



## James D (22 Jan 2014)

Some 'grey' hose here.


----------



## killi69 (5 Feb 2014)

*For water changes*
I use 22x28mm kiowa clear plastic piping, .22x28mm Clear PVC Tube | Kiowa Ltd
, sooo much faster than 16/22 and superfast when connected to powerhead. It also happens to slide straight over my sink tap without the need for any connectors.

*For underwater piping and connectors*
I use black piping and black pvc tubing underwater instead of the ugly see-through or green eheim stuff. The black pvc piping I source from Wickes Round Conduit - Conduit - Electrical -Tools, Electrical & Plumbing - Wickes. Its 20mm external diameter but fits fine. I also use it to make spraybars. The black pvc tubing (16/21mm) I source from  BRAIDED HOSE AIR / WATER HOSE END OF LINE and use for connectors where possible or to lead piping in or our of tank.

Black IMO is definitely the way to go if trying to hide tubing etc behind plants. And works off course even better against a black background...


----------

